# Hello everyone



## Bro Mathews (Dec 5, 2014)

I am new to the site and forgot to introduce my self. there is so much knowledge here i couldn't stop reading and learning 
i was raised Nov 7 2014 at Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge Free and Accepted Masons of Texas.


----------



## Joshua71 (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome Brother, I look forward to taking this journey with you!


----------



## ebojones (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome brother. I was there on Saturday after the raising. Great place to be. Safe travels.....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome brother, good to have you here with us.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 7, 2014)

There was a degree conducted at the quarterly communication and you were an exemplar?  That's as cool as an entire iceberg.

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## tldubb (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome brother!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome Square


----------



## goomba (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to the site and the third degree brother!


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome good brother....


----------



## Bro Mathews (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you every one for the wonderful welcomes


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 13, 2014)

Congratulations & Welcome!


----------

